# Druiden und Bewahrer



## Redtherat1 (12. August 2009)

Bitte Reinschreiben was ihr über Druiden und Bewahrer wisst


----------



## Lesandra (17. September 2009)

Es steht ja noch unglaublich wenig hier drin. 

Also ich habe einen Bewahrer genommen. Festzustellen ist, die halten selber nicht viel aus und teilen auch nicht so toll aus wie ic hes erst gedacht habe. Klasse sind die Begleiter die hauen ganz kräftig zu. Aufpassen muss man wenn man seinen Begleiter heilt, läuft ein freier Angreifer auf einen zu. Gut sind auch die Dornenangriffe als Kombi echt prima. Mir persönlich gefällt der Baummensch besser als das Kristallding, da der mehr aushält. Denke aber das sic hdas je nach Spielart verschiebt, das Kristallwesen teilt dafür mächtig Damage auch aus der Entfernung aus. 

So weiter Infos gern gesehen, besonders Kombis und Eliteskill würden mich interessieren.


----------



## Monsterburn (21. September 2009)

HuHu!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zwegs Eliteskill muss ich dir sagen das es für den Druiden bzw. den Bewahrer noch keine Eliteskills gibt ich schätze aber das
Frogster oder Runewaker bald die Eliteskills für die beiden genannten Klassen nachschiebt.
Sollte ich mich aber Irren und die haben die Eliteskills schon eingefügt würde ich mich Freuen wenn mich jemand verbessert.
Aber ich glaube das die antwort von mir noch Korreckt ist, da ich schätze das noch nicht so Viele Spieler das Endlevel erreicht haben
wenn es überhaupt schon jemand erreicht hat.

Also ich hab auch einen Druiden angefangen zu Spielen und ich bin ehrlich gesagt sehr zufrieden mit dieser Klasse.
Also Sec. Klasse habe ich den Bewahrer genommen habe ihn jedoch noch nicht gespielt da ich mich für den anfang mal nur auf den Druiden fixiert habe den ich im Moment
auf LvL 20 gelevelt habe. Jedoch stehe ich jetzt kurz davor das ich mit dem Bewahrer anfange zu spielen um die zwei klassen wieder auf ein gleiches LvL zu bringen
damit gleich wenn die Eliteskills eingefügt werden an die Arbeit machen kann diese zu erlangen.

Zum Druiden muss ich aber noch eins sagen, als Heiler finde ich den Druiden sehr gut gelungen und bis zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt also ich meine mit LvL20 finde ich keinen sehr grossen unterschied zum Priester nur das dem Druiden seine Angriffe bis LvL20 rein auf Dots belaufen.
Es gibt jedoch noch einen unterschied den man ich bis jetzt bemerkt habe und zwar hat der druide so gut wie keine Buffs... der Priester jedoch hat eine ganze menge an Buffs in seinem sortiment.
Hätte der Druide auch solch ein Sortiement an buffs zur verfügung würde ich den Druiden als sehr starke konkurenz des Priesters bezeichen.
Da er aber dies nicht hat ist in einer Gruppe auf einen Priester nicht zu verzichten und der Druide ist in diesem sine nur eine Unterstützung des Priesters.

Beim Bewahrer kann ich wie gesagt noch nichts dazu sagen da ich ihn noch nicht angespielt habe, wenn ich dies aber hintermir habe was nicht mehr allzulange dauern kann werde ich hier noch meine Ehrfarung einfügen bzw. hier eintragen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn jemand aber noch Tipps hat wie ihr eueren Druiden bzw. Bewahrer Skillt wäre ich euch sehr dankbar den bei diesen zwei Klassen kann man im mom nicht genügend Input 
bekommen.

Bis dahin wünsche ich euch viel spass bei Leveln eures Druiden/bewahrer.

_MFG Monster _


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elmyra (23. September 2009)

also bisher gibt es leider keine Elitefähigkeiten wie schon gesagt wurden ist.

Ich spiele ein Druide und als Sek klasse Maigier beide sind 26. Die beiden Klassen ergänzen sich super. Ich kriege durch den Magier intelligenz und mehr angriffszauber dazu und vom Druiden krieg ich Weisheit und ein Heilzauber dazu, dass ganz praktisch, weil es mal brenzlig wird kann man sich selber heilen und wär kennt nicht das problem mit dem stoffies, die  fast nichts aushalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Bewahrer ist auch ganz. Hab ihn zwar nie gespielt aber einer den ich kene soielt ihn und der kommt mit ihm ganz gut aus. 

Ich finde jeder muss selber herausfinden welche für ihn am besten ist. Der bewahrer ist eher so ne art tank und der Druide ist eher der Heiler, der mit einer guten Sek klasse auch gut als DD mal sein kann.


----------



## iZicke (29. Dezember 2009)

Also der Bewahrer ist definitiv kein Tank. Bewahrer kann man eher mit Schurken vergleichen, auch wenn sie weniger mit DoT´s arbeiten. Wer einen guten Tank hat, braucht den Eichengeist nicht und sollte eher Naturkristall skillen, ohne Tank bringt der Naturkristall aber nichts. 
Skillvorschlag bei guten Tank:

Dornige Rebe
Strahlenangriff
Kelchblatt-Stich
Geladener Hieb
Seelenangriff
Kreuzhieb
Elfenamulett als warteskill etwas 5-10 Level unter dem eigenen Level

Skillvorschlag ohne Tank:

Dornige Rebe
Geladener Hieb
Faustschlag
Elfenamulett
Kreuzhieb


Als Sekundärklasse haben sich Kundschafter mit allen Sekundärfähigkeiten außer Blutpfeil, Druide (der ist als Primär dann aber auf sich gestellt) und als Off-Tank Krieger bewährt. Magier brauchen zuviel Mana und Schurken sind auf Dolche angewiesen und daher nicht sehr für Bewahrer mit kräftigen Zweihandschwerten geeignet. Bewahrer können allerdings erst ab Level 43 Zweihandwaffen tragen.


Die Eliteskills des Bewahrer/Kundschafters sind:

15: Anti-Magie-Pfeil
     macht bis zu 500% Schaden der Haupthandwaffe und kann bis zu 420 Mana wiederherstellen
20:Tierbändiger
    Erhört die Ausweichs- und kritische Trefferrate des Begleiters um bis zu 60. dieser Skill ist passiv, muss also nicht gewirkt und erneutert wenrden und verbraucht kein Mana oder Fokus
25:Unterwürfigkeit
    Verkürzt die Beschwörungszet von Begleitern auf bis zu eine Sekunde
30eschwörung von Chiron dem Zentaur
    Chiron ist ein 4. Begleiter, der bis zu 800 physichen Fernkampfschaden macht.
die 35 und 40 Eliteskills kenne ich noch nicht, der 35 erhöht glaube ich den eigenen und den Schaden von Chiron.

Jolley auf Codagh


----------

